# Left Handedness Suggestions/Questions



## Scott (Nov 4, 2009)

So I planned on getting a handgun pretty soon here, so I started researching and thought I had decided on the G19, then I soon realized after I was sold on it, that most firearms are right handed. So, I have a question for you guys. 

For the left handed people: any advice? Are using right handed guns still feasible and efficient? I saw that BeefyBeefo had said that he manages to use the magazine release with his left middle finger or something similar.

For everyone else, any recommendations for actual left handed guns or at least ambidextrous guns?

Thanks


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Find something with an ambi mag and safety.

I know some of the newer 1911 variants you can get with ambi stuff.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah you can get a 1911 with an ambi or put it in yourself if you want to. But really, it's not some big hindrance to shoot most weapons left handed. I am a lefty and have a pretty wide variety of pistols, rifles, and shotguns. Most with no ambi safety. It's like most everything else a left hand person does. You just adapt. My daily carry 1911 does not have an ambi safety on it. I keep meaning to change it..Just have not done it yet.

There are models that are more friendly for left hand people. The FNP/Browning Pro pistols have a decock and safety that is on both sides. Being you are looking at a Glock they also have a poly frame but they have the dreaded hammer and not a striker so the bore axis brigade might say they are bad :anim_lol: I have the Browning Pro 40 and it's a great pistol. I don't carry it often but it is more than capable. I'm just more comfortable with a 191 or my Sig 229.

Us left handed people are pretty quick most the time being able to adapt to something that was made for a right handed person. Think about it. You've been doing it all your life. For me it really doesn't bother me a bit shooting anything.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Another lefty here. I like an ambi safety more than any other feature. Slide lock doesn't matter much since I don't use one very often. I am better with a right handed mag release because I am so used to working that way. The first pistol I got with a reversable mag release, I changed to work for lefty. I had more trouble so I switched it back, I am better with my middle finger than my thumb:anim_lol:. So, in a nutshell, I think it depends more on the shooter and how much time you can spend with your gun. Otherwise, buy another one that fits your needs better, you will end up buying another anyway.:mrgreen:

By the way, I carry a G27 everyday and it's not a lefty gun by any means.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Another lefty here... I had more trouble so I switched it back, I am better with my middle finger than my thumb:anim_lol:. .


 I'm pretty good with my thumb, but seriously, I'm pretty useless doing anything with my right land, so I'm on the look out for guns with ambi-features.

Andy


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 DevilsJohnson


----------



## Scott (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe I'll head to a shop pretty soon and see if the mag release on the left even bothers me, though I don't think it will.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Neither of my .45's nor my .40 have left handed mag releases - they do have ambi safety's.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't let the fact that its not a left-handed weapon steer you away from something you like. My girlfriend is left handed and has no problems shooting my G23


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Another lefty that does not care if the gun has ambi controls other than safety. As Dosborn mentioned I got a M&P9c and everything is ambi. Was excited at first to have the mag release on the right side of the firearm then shortly after before even shooting the gun I switched it back to the left side. 

Take a look at the M&P line. I truly enjoy mine. Actually getting ready to purchase my second M&P.


----------

